# Where to stay in Branson? Vote



## mattman27 (Oct 14, 2006)

We are thinking about taking the kids 7, 12 to Branson this summer. Since I know nothing about the area I am looking for all opinions/votes. 

Cabins at green mountain. 
Horizons. 
Worldmark Branson.
Grand Regency resort at thousand hills. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 14, 2006)

Are you RCI , II or Both?

If you are II, then Stormy Point Village which is the  brand new Fiesta resort which after touring we booked for November of 2008. We toured this resort this past September while staying at The Cabins at Green Mountain. Fiesta is the company  that runs The Cabins at Green Mountain. We liked both of these more than The Marriot Horizons and Sunterra that we have stayed in.

If  you are RCI, then  most would say the  Big Cedar Cabins which we will be checking into on November 10, 2007. We though the Faifeild Meadow were nice as they are very similar to the ones we stayed in at in Nashville and Williamsburg.

Bruce  



			
				mattman27 said:
			
		

> We are thinking about taking the kids 7, 12 to Branson this summer. Since I know nothing about the area I am looking for all opinions/votes.
> 
> Cabins at green mountain.
> Horizons.
> ...


----------



## Steve (Oct 14, 2006)

*Horizons by Marriott*

I really liked Horizons by Marriott.  Great location close to everything but away from the congestion of the main drag.  Beautiful resort, great swimming pool, nice villas decorated with a country theme that is very appropriate for the area.

Steve


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 14, 2006)

Of the resorts you've listed, I'd take Horizon's hands down over the others. Great resort for families and has a very nice location to most things.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 14, 2006)

I apologize, we are II. I can get a 3 BR at the cabins at green mountain with my 1 BR from Horizons in Florida. I can only get the 1 BR at Horizons. I am also able to pull a 2 BR at Storm Point. This is the first I have heard of either place. I know Horizons, because I own in Orlando, but I don't know any other places in Branson. I would like to hear if anyone else has stayed at the Cabins at Green Mountain as I was interested once looking online at it. 

Thanks


----------



## davidpatb (Oct 14, 2006)

We have stayed at the Cabins at Green Mt. with our grandchildren a couple of times.  They had  a great time.   I would suggest that if you are going in the summer months, to request a cabin on the creek that runs through the property.  I would not want to stay in the back cabins, as it gets rather noisy from the rides at Celebration City.  

We also toured Stormy Point, and it will be a very nice resort when finished.  It is a little farther out of town, whereas The Cabins are right in the middle of Branson, but in a setting that has the feel of being in the woods.

Hope this helps.


----------



## libraria99 (Oct 14, 2006)

Here's a recent discussion about the Cabins:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=32862

Also, for a family, I definitely recommend you check for Fairfield Meadows or Mountain Vista (NOT Fairfield Falls).  They have a bunch of activities at the resort.

http://www.geocities.com/fairfieldbransonactivities/meadows.html


----------



## brucecz (Oct 14, 2006)

mattman27 said:
			
		

> I apologize, we are II. I can get a 3 BR at the cabins at green mountain with my 1 BR from Horizons in Florida. I can only get the 1 BR at Horizons. I am also able to pull a 2 BR at Storm Point. This is the first I have heard of either place. I know Horizons, because I own in Orlando, but I don't know any other places in Branson. I would like to hear if anyone else has stayed at the Cabins at Green Mountain as I was interested once looking online at it.
> 
> Thanks



I really do not want to disagree with with dougp26364 after they had given us such very good advice in the past in regards to Las Vegas, etc. I highly value their opions in regards to timesharing. I agree that the Horizons is a very nice resort.

We like Marriotts as in fact starting next week on Oct 20-27 we are booked into the Marriott Grand Chateau in Las Vegas on a II exchange. We are also booked into  our Cliffs at Peace Canyon  Oct 20-13 to meet our renters before moving over to the Marriott on Oct 23.

But maybe dougp26364 has not stayed at or toured the number of the newer Branson resorts that we have and has not had a chance to visit the new Stormy Point Village.

We just stayed at the Cabins at green Mountain and found unit 13 very spacoius for a 2 bedroom two balthroom unit that did not have its own hottub. It is a very rustic type unit.  We also stayed at the Marriott the year before.

We checked out the Cabins at Green Mountain while staying at the Marriott the year before. We had our choice for this September  and choose the Cabins at Green Mountain  over the Marriott for the following reasons.

Even though the Marrriots look nicer from the outside they are more like a hotel being 4 or 5 stories high while the Greeen Mountain units are free standing units that are far more rustic and have a very large screened in porch  while the Marriott has smaller unscreened porches.

The  II units at Stormy Point Village are about 3  to 4 minutes off the strip. They are free standing 2 and 3 bedroom 2 story Cape Cod style units each set on their own lots. They are  not all painted the same colors. They appear some like a regular subdivision then a timeshare.

These units are so new that they were  being sodded when we toured them this September.  IMHO  I felt these units Stormy Point Village felt bigger and more exspensive then the Marriotts.

The will also have docks on the water.

Also another newer resort is the one Westgate has took over and is expanding. We toured this one and I would put in the top 10 of the about 29 area timeshares in the Branson area.

All all the ones I mentioned above IMHO would make for very good stay but the Village at Stormy Point IMHO maybe  2nd in Branson behind the Big Cedar Cabins.

Bruce


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 14, 2006)

Disagree all you want Bruce, everyone has different opinions for different reasons. If we didn't, we'd all own at the same resort.

I have stayed at a few resorts in Branson and, of the four listed, I've stayed at Horizon's three times and actually own at Grand Regency. The Cabins at Green Mountain I only know from driving by and I'm not overly thrilled with it's location next door to Celebration City. Worldmark appears to be a very nice resort but, I'm not to thrilled with it's location. Worldmark seems to build very nice resorts in second, third or fourth best locations. 

The main reason for feeling Horizon's was the best was their pools and resort activities. However, a one bedroom unit with adolecent children might be a little two cramped. That alone would make me think differently. In fact, with 4 people staying I'd be hard pressed to take a one bedroom over a 2 or 3 bedroom unit. IOW, I changed my mind.

I know nothing about Stormy Point but I'd be very interested in looking that one over as compared to the 3 bedroom at the Cabins at Green Mountain. New builds in Branson tend to scare me a little as they don't seem to get after it when building timeshares there. It seems to take a while for amenitieds to catch up with building units. I'd want to know what on site amenities Stormy Point has up and running before making a final decision between the two.


----------



## JLB (Oct 14, 2006)

Based on the first post, I would have gone with everyone else, Horizons.

I would have put Worldmark second, Cabins at Green Mountain third, and disregarded Grand regency at Thousand Hills.

But after the follow-up, a three-bedroom at Cabins at Green Mountain trumps a two bedroom at the other places.  It is nice and will make you feel like you are in the country.

Stormy Point will probably be added to my list of favorites on Table Rock Lake.

Drop me a line when it gets closer and come on out for an afternoon on the lake.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 15, 2006)

All of this talk is really interesting and I thank everyone for inputs. I will admit being a Horizons owner I was initially wanting to go to Horizons. However, after all of the talk I have much interest in Stormy Point and the Cabins at green Mountain. I like the rustic feel but, am interested in the pools/swimming at those places. I will admit my kids really love swimming much of the day away. If anyone knows how the swimming is at Stormy and Cabins please give info. I thank everyone again.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 15, 2006)

I will also admit that my wife doesn't usually look at a place unless it is a 5 star II. It's just usually a way of deciphering the nicer places. This doesn't seem to follow that model.


----------



## JLB (Oct 15, 2006)

Horizons is nice, but there are many nice resorts in Branson.  In fact, you would be happy at all but a couple or three.  They are all so equally nice that few stand out above the others.

The one that does, of course, is Big Cedar Wilderness Club, which would stand out when compared to resort just about anywhere.

Just as it is difficult to badmouth Branson resorts, it is also difficult to rank one above others.  We have categorries of resorts--Lake, Golf, and in-town.

If you want to get into nitpicking details, I do that quite frequently--go look at places and help folks decide between two or three.  I admit I am behind on getting to Stormy Point.  We have gone by that lake road a bunch and I keep saying we'll turn and go to take a look, but haven't yet.


----------



## mshatty (Oct 15, 2006)

*What about Fairfield Branson at the Meadows*

For young children, the Fairfeld Branson at the Meadows has lots of on site activites and it generally rated high by its visitors.  It is a RCI resort, not II.


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 15, 2006)

as a side note.....watch out for the atomic fed tarantula's.  
I'm still having nightmares.  They seem to like the more secluded woodsey, lake type areas!  If you kids freak at spiders, trust me they will go ballistic over these things.!


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 15, 2006)

timetraveler said:
			
		

> as a side note.....watch out for the atomic fed tarantula's.
> I'm still having nightmares.  They seem to like the more secluded woodsey, lake type areas!  If you kids freak at spiders, trust me they will go ballistic over these things.!



You really won't see these very often. I've been going to the Ozarks since....well, let's just say for years and years (I remember SDC when it DIDN'T have rides.....but barely). To date I have yet to see one of these furry monsters. You really just have to be in the right place at the right time to see them.


----------



## timetraveler (Oct 15, 2006)

well, I guess I was in the right place at the right time all last week!  They were all over the road and in the yard at our 3br townhouse at Emerald Pointe.


----------



## JLB (Oct 15, 2006)

*Saw Stormy Point Today*

Being a rainy day it seemed appropriate to wind our way home by way of Stormy Point after an afternoon with friends at Branson Landing.

Stormy Point is very cute, one of the cutest of the hundreds (maybe thousands) of timeshares we have seen.  Small free-standing  Cape Cod-style houses.  A very unique concept.

But . . . 

First it is a project in the works.  For now there are no amenities on-site.  The swimming pool/clubhouse/common facilities are well under way, but the big sign says to be completed in September 2006.  With what little bit of winter we have here coming on, and the amount work going on all over the place, I'd give it another 6 months.

I can see things still being torn up next summer.

Second, I am very disappointed that it is not on the lake.  Very disappointed.  We had looked at a development just passed Stormy Point, Sunset Cove, when we were house-hunting, so we are familiar with the area.  I can't think of where there is lake access nearby.  It puts it in a category by itself, out away from town but without the lake and without a golf course.

I'm still leaning toward a 3-bedroom at Cabins at Green Mountain over a 1 or 2-bedroom at the others, because it is all and convenient to stuff in town.


----------



## JLB (Oct 15, 2006)

I just got a phone call and Stormy Point has bought an older resort down the road on the lake.  They are going to tear it down and make their lake access there.  That makes sense.
- - - - -
As far as Mother Nature, perhaps that is one of the things Branson employs for crowd control.  The obvious one is roads, making it hard to get here and then making 8 million people that don't know the back roads drive around on one 2-lane road.   

But there is a lot of roadwork going on, with all the other developing.

I guess the other measure of crowd control is Mother Nature.  Most things that are found in the Ozark Mountains are here, because we are in the Ozark Mountains.  Tarantulas really don't need defending because they are harmless.  Hairy-Yes. Fairly large as spiders go-Yes. But harmless.  We have a mile of paved county road and we have only seen one this year, maybe a half-dozen in our 9 years.

If I opened up my Branson Welcome Kit it would not be the tarantula that would concern me.  It would probably be the Water Moccasin, or the rattlesnake, or the copperhead, or the scorpion, although you have to be kinda careless for one of them to get you.

We had friends visit this weekend and they have a friend who hunts deer.  That guy has a game cam set up.  When he reviewed the images this week there was a bear and her cub.  My buddy asked him where his game cam is and the answer was at his tree stand.  The next question was, "Are you planning on moving it somewhere else?"   

And we've got deer and elk and porcupines and skunks and mountain lions and bobcats and turkeys and buzzards and a lot of stuff.

Anyway, we got critters and if you don't bother them, they don't bother you.  Well, except for the Water Moccasins and they do tend to be a bit agressive.

This week we have seen a nice variety from Mother Nature--the normal birds, a roadrunner, quite a few deer, a fox, etc., plus the leaves are now turning.  Oh yeah, there's the mom and dad raccoon and their two babies that eat on our back deck every night.  The babies are as big as mom and dad now.  Rocky (dad) has been eating out of our hands for years, and mom just started this year.  It will take the babies awhile.

A couple weeks ago I added satellite TV to our outdoor room and it's kinda fun to sit and watch MNF and hand-feed our raccoons.

Did I hear some say , "Ellie May?"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tarantula


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 15, 2006)

That sounds pretty nice. 

Sidenote: I called Stormy Point and they told me (whatever that means) that the clubhouse is supposed to be finished in Nov. It will have the lighthouse and pools etc. 

I am able to get a 3 br at Stormy Point and my wife has now chimed in and is very interested in the look of Stormy Point. Guess we all know what that means.


----------



## JLB (Oct 16, 2006)

While I was composing my previous post, the Coonies were out on the back deck.  Make it three babies.

Looking at my calendar, November begins in 16 days.  I wish them good luck getting the clubhouse done in November.  Even if they do it will still be torn up all around it as the pool has a long ways to go.

There appears to be an indoor pool room on the south side of the clubhouse, the side facing the entrance road, but I don't read anything about an indoor pool anywhere.  If there is to be one, that would be a plus as October-December is a high season here.  Fairfield's Activities Director told us it is their busiest time.


----------



## ArBravesFan (Oct 16, 2006)

Another strong vote for Horizon's.  You WILL love it.


----------



## BGRed (Oct 16, 2006)

We just bought at Stormy Point and we think that it will be VERY nice when completed.  The previous posts regarding the clubhouse and ongoing construction are true...there is not much there right now.  The complex did buy out the old resort on the access road and there will be a restaraunt, beach, and marina on site. We were able to rent the pontoon from the resort for a very affordable $75 for the day.

We have stayed at several timeshare properties owned by friends and family and Stormy Point is right there among the best places that we've seen.

Being newbies to owning timeshare, we still have some apprehension about what was presented by the Festiva reps and what we'll end up getting. We might end up canceling within the 5 day window; but, I believe that I'll start another thread for guidance on whether we did the right thing or not.


----------



## JLB (Oct 16, 2006)

Hey River Rat!

If you find yourself going in circles, it is because I answered this same question elsewhere by directing you here.    

In it, without saying as much, I did encourage you to cancel, or at least check with the Missouri AG, who has filed charges of misrepresentation for Festiva's Branson marketing tactics.

It takes a lot of misreps for an AG to file charges.  Like I said on your other thread I don't know the details, but I know of an owner at Cabins at Green Mountain who is not happy with what Festiva told her what she would have to do to use her own week at her own resort!

Keep in mind that all you get with your pruchase is what is in the written contract.  Everything else that was said or promised was only to get you to sign.

http://www.ago.mo.gov/newsreleases/2005/112805b.htm



			
				BGRed said:
			
		

> We just bought at Stormy Point and we think that it will be VERY nice when completed.  The previous posts regarding the clubhouse and ongoing construction are true...there is not much there right now.  The complex did buy out the old resort on the access road and there will be a restaraunt, beach, and marina on site. We were able to rent the pontoon from the resort for a very affordable $75 for the day.
> 
> We have stayed at several timeshare properties owned by friends and family and Stormy Point is right there among the best places that we've seen.
> 
> Being newbies to owning timeshare, we still have some apprehension about what was presented by the Festiva reps and what we'll end up getting. We might end up canceling within the 5 day window; but, I believe that I'll start another thread for guidance on whether we did the right thing or not.


----------



## JLB (Oct 16, 2006)

Here's what I think we are trying to say about Branson resorts.  Most of them are very nice and should not disappoint any but the most picky.

But, they are very similar, albeit in a very nice way, in that they are apartments that you stay in for a week.  I have been in many of them and as I told someone on the phone yesterday, if you blindfolded me and put me in a unit at one of them, I probably could not tell you what resort it is.  Generally speaking, inside the units Fairfield looks like Horizons looks like Palace View looks like Cedar Ridge looks like Branson Yacht Club looks like Stillwaters looks like Ledgestone looks like Sunterra looks like Emerald Pointe . . . 

But, put me in a Big Cedar unit, or Cabins at Green Mountain, or, from what I hear, Stormy Point, and take off the blindfold, and I will know exactly where I am.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 16, 2006)

BGRed said:
			
		

> We just bought at Stormy Point and we think that it will be VERY nice when completed.  The previous posts regarding the clubhouse and ongoing construction are true...there is not much there right now.  The complex did buy out the old resort on the access road and there will be a restaraunt, beach, and marina on site. We were able to rent the pontoon from the resort for a very affordable $75 for the day.
> 
> We have stayed at several timeshare properties owned by friends and family and Stormy Point is right there among the best places that we've seen.
> 
> Being newbies to owning timeshare, we still have some apprehension about what was presented by the Festiva reps and what we'll end up getting. We might end up canceling within the 5 day window; but, I believe that I'll start another thread for guidance on whether we did the right thing or not.



You have to watch out for those salesman. Sometimes they tell you what the developer tells them and the developer has a bad habit of changing his mind. Other times they just outright lie to get you to purchase. Festiva has a pretty poor track record for being honest. Case in point, the Clubhouse being ready by November. If JLB says it's very doubtful (IOW, it won't be) ready this November then I'm taking his word over Festiva's. OTOH, did Festiva tell you what YEAR the November that the clubhouse will be completed in?

Keep in mind that the person telling you it will be ready in Novemeber might not be anywhere near the resort or even the state of Missouri when they're telling you this. Just like the salesman they're probably telling you what the developer tells them to tell you, even if it is a little bit fiction. 

I purchased a unit resale at Grand Regency Resort at Thousand Hills. I am aware that the developer was making promises that this would be a 5 * resort. It's been open for a minimum of 3 years now and as far as I've seen there are only two buildings, no promised clubhouse, no pool, in fact, no amenities at all. Needless to say it's one of the few non-5 star resorts in Branson. Since I purchased the unit resale I'm not as worried about promises made and not kept by the developer so long as the unit is decent. BUT, I only paid $285 for an EOY one bedroom unit and, judging by other resale prices I've seen I actually paid to much. 

We also have the shoe on the other foot at Polo Towers where we purchased two units from the developer and now, the developer is making a mess of our timeshare. As soon as PT's hit sell out plans were laid for converting the owners lounge to office space. The owners lounge was a BIG selling point with the sales people. They have also not kept the resort up to 5 star standards and are now asking for a big SA from the owners to bring it up to par. Of course, the salesman told us money would be taken out of our MF's and the resort would ALWAYS be kept as one of the best in Vegas and that it would NEVER lose it's 5 star rating. They were telling prospective buyers this line even when the HOA was asking for a smaller SA to update the units or possibly lose it's 5 star rating (that one failed).

Be VERY CAREFUL what you believe in a TS sales pitch. They'll promise you the moon but what you actually get is a Moon Pie without the RC Cola.


----------



## davidpatb (Oct 16, 2006)

I will admit my kids really love swimming much of the day away. If anyone knows how the swimming is at Stormy and Cabins please give info. I thank everyone again.

Just wanted to let you know that The Cabins have two pools.  They are not huge pools, but nice.  One is heated, and the other is not.  There are also two hot tubs on the property.


----------



## davidpatb (Oct 16, 2006)

You asked in an earlier posts about the swimming pools at the Cabins.
Just wanted to let you know that The Cabins have two pools.  They are not huge pools, but nice.  One is heated, and the other is not.  There are also two hot tubs on the property.


----------



## JLB (Oct 16, 2006)

It will be filling today as our rain gauge says 2.9 inches.  Unfortunately, the water will be a little muddy!  

A bit of weather like this, which we have not had in a long time, will push those finishing dates way back.

Even after the upfront common areas at Stormy Point are done and spiffed up, say next April or May, there will still be the other construction going on, m/l on the back of the grounds.



			
				davidpatb said:
			
		

> If anyone knows how the swimming is at Stormy please give info.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 16, 2006)

Well Well. I seem to have started a nice 2 page thread. My next question for the Branson experts is How busy will it be the first week of June???? I am trying to go when my kids get out of school before I have to go overseas for 6 months and we are not too fond of massive crowds.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 16, 2006)

I also just noticed on the Stormy Point website that it says Laundry ON SITE. Does that possibly mean no washer/dryer in each unit??????


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 16, 2006)

Matt, it won't be busy in Branson at all.  It will also be pretty cool.  The temperatures were getting close to freezing at night still, kinda like home, very much like your Colorado Springs.  We stayed in Branson that very week three years ago and stayed in a two bedroom at Horizons.  I loved the pool and the landscaping.  Absolutely gorgeous and probably even better, with the plants having another three years of growth.  The units' interiors were gorgeous, but alas, no whirlpool tub.  Back to roughing it with a regular old shower, which is not used much at home.  We have two whirlpool bathtubs in our house, one small, one person and the other is a large two-person tub. 

The spiders and snakes would have had me feel completely at home.  I never saw a bug during either of our trips to Branson.  Today, I just moved a bag of bark to put around my new hibiscus/mallow bushes I planted today and had two garter snakes come out of the bag while I was walking with it.  I was just glad I didn't step on either of them.  It startled me but the bark had a hole so I kept myself from dropping the bag and making a mess I would just have to clean up.  We have had rattlers in the field behind us, but now we have a development back there.  Between the trapdoor spiders, which are a type of tarantula, snakes, bunnies, field mice, raccoons, coyotes, foxes and an occasional deer, we are starting to feel like we are living in the country.  We have been here for 27 years but wildlife is more abundant than ever.  The golden and bald eagles and red-tailed hawks swoop down on my favorite walking path and grab up the prairie dogs and bunnies.  I know it is the cycle of life, but it is something I don't want my grandkids to witness.  

Totally off the subject, but what the heck:  Our son-in-law is stationed at Peterson and lives really close to the base there.  He and our daughter live on Centerville Dr., just off of Peterson.  His name is Bryon Gohl.  Do you happen to know him?  I know I always make assumptions that all of the guys know each other but you never know.  Our daughter has been going to the Army hospital for her prenatal appointments.  Our baby granddaughter is due in less than five months.  I actually think we had this conversation before.  But we may have not talked about specifics.


----------



## tjk2134 (Oct 16, 2006)

we own at
Horizons, Green Mountain Cabins and Stormy Point.

If there are kids involved go to Horizons or Fairfield at Mountain Vista

Stormy Point is no place for children who like to swim    YET.maybe next year
Green Mountain Cabins has fun cabins BUT 2 very small pools      NO FUN
Horizons has the best pool area in Branson and Beautiful everywhere. Huge, landscaped oudoor pool with 2 large hottubs with that soft music playing out of the rocks, a waterfall, Huge indoor pool and hot tub, great activities,great place and not very busy unless its 4th of July
Fairfield at the Meadows is nice, pretty place good landscaping, nice pools and hot tubs. the draw back is it's big and busy often times good activities
Fairfield at Mountain Vista is newer, nice pools, nice indoor pool,smaller hot tubs. good activities but some are accross the highwway at the Meadows
DO NOT stay at Fairfield at the Falls, Nothing to do, but nice rooms


----------



## libraria99 (Oct 17, 2006)

First week of June would be good.  Oftentimes, kids are in some sort of sports camp, so shouldn't be too crowded.  Weather, you never know.  We were there in midJune and it was already in mid nineties, yuck...


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 17, 2006)

As far as summer crowds go I've found the first week of June to be one of the milder weeks of the summer for crowds in most places. Generally speaking we try to travel when the kids are in school but, it doesn't always work out that way. Since we don't like the heat or the crowds I'll pick a date either the last week of May or the first week of June. 

As for Branson, JLB should be able to give you a much more accurate assessment of the crowds in Branson for early June.


----------



## BGRed (Oct 17, 2006)

mattman27 said:
			
		

> I also just noticed on the Stormy Point website that it says Laundry ON SITE. Does that possibly mean no washer/dryer in each unit??????



I believe that I saw a washer/dryer in the unit that we toured.


----------



## JLB (Oct 17, 2006)

One of the major factors that governs the size of Branson crowds is the Silver Dollar City festival Schedule.  This year Kidsfest started June 9.  That is when it really gets busy.  June 9 until Aug 20.  

Actually by Aug., Branson is starting to get deserted and some of the lowest weeks are in August, when some shows shut down, before tour bus season.

We went by Indian Point a couple times this year during Kidsfest, close to opening time at SDC, and the line was bumper-to-bumper back to the end of the strip. 

http://www.bransonsilverdollarcity.com/

As far as temps, air temps can be really warm in June.  This year I was playing golf in the 80's in March.  That was also the temp.   

We pay more attention to lake temps and that is really pleasant in late July and August.  The water temp is around 90 then.

The average high and low on June 5 is 81 and 58.
- - - - - -

I would not disagree that on pools and pools alone, Horizons would lead the list, but the way I read follow-up posts, the choice was between a 1-bedroom at Horizons or a 3-bedroom at Green Mountain, and that is why I said that Green Mountain trumped Horizons for a family of four.  That and the fact that the units themselves are not just cookie-cutter apartments.

Just get a cabin at Big Cedar, and we can all move on.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 17, 2006)

RickandCindy Said: 

Totally off the subject, but what the heck:  Our son-in-law is stationed at Peterson and lives really close to the base there.  He and our daughter live on Centerville Dr., just off of Peterson.  His name is Bryon Gohl.  Do you happen to know him?  I know I always make assumptions that all of the guys know each other but you never know.  Our daughter has been going to the Army hospital for her prenatal appointments.  Our baby granddaughter is due in less than five months.  I actually think we had this conversation before.  But we may have not talked about specifics.[/QUOTE]

I don't know the name but, I know quite a few people there. I actually live in New Mexico for the next 2.5 years until I go back to Peterson and retire. Colorado is the best place in the country, I have found, for us. So where does he work on Peterson? Actually I just looked him up and he works in CE. Nope I don't know anyone who works there as I am a satellite operator (engineer) or as my wife calls me a rocket scientist.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 17, 2006)

I have to say with the fact that my kids spent so much time in the pool at Horizons Orlando I am now leaning towards the 1 BR at Horizons. I believe it is pretty much the same set up as Orlando and although I have never stayed in the 1 BR I can pretty much cut the second BR off and visualize it. Small but not really when you compare to a studio or hotel room. (which we don't ever plan on doing again) The pools are a big draw. I wish I knew for real if Stormy Point pool would be done. I may try to call the resort itself and not the developer as the front desk people usually know more. (that sad to say that they know more than the developer but, they know more of the TRUTH)


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 17, 2006)

ALSO:

What is the Jimmy and Jenny's Margaritaville dock I hear about?


----------



## JLB (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't been Jimmy since those Bobby and Jimmy bath towels many years ago.   

It's Jim and Jenny's Margaritaville Dock.  We have been entertaining TUGgers for years, and last year we got our own 6-slip dock.  You and yours are welcome to come out for a boat ride and swim and to catch little fishies.  

We are looking for a long-time TUGger on a cross-country trip to show up tomorrow.
- - - - - -
In regards to where you live, do you live in Alamagordo?  My brother was one of the rocket scientists who played with monkeys and sleds there.  
- - - - - -
As for the Stormy Point pool, it would be hard to think that it won't be done by next June.  There are parts of it in the ground now.  A more important question is the lake access and _beach_, of which there aren't many on Table Rock Lake.  The $75/ day pontoon is a real deal.

In case you wonder where it is relative to the strip, at the west end of the strip there is a big four-lane road called 376.  If you go toward Shoji's it is Shepherd of the Hills Expressway.  The other way it goes passed Celebration City.  When it gets to 265, a main bypass road, you go about a block on it and then turn on the road that goes to Stormy Point.

That route is a zero-traffic route.
- - - - - -
I'm just doing my best to try to keep you from beng crammed into a smallish unit.
- - - - -
I am also surprised that no one has commented about your ability to get more than you own.

Some of the more contemporary gurus around here, the ones who strongly advocate the Points programs, seem to like the concept of a level playing field where you get what you give.  The ability to be able to trade up is nice.



			
				mattman27 said:
			
		

> ALSO:
> 
> What is the Jimmy and Jenny's Margaritaville dock I hear about?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 17, 2006)

JLB, we had some cold days early June, three years ago.  There were some tornado warnings, cold rain and lots of clouds until the last few days of our trip.  I think we left about the 4th or 5th.  We had a great time, though, and really enjoyed mini golf in front of the Marrriott, one warm afternoon.  

I love Branson.  Rick will actually go shopping with me there.  The factory outlet stores are lots of fun and I actually discovered Heritage Lace while in Branson.  I bought hundreds of dollars worth of lace at that store.  We bought mantle scarves for all seasons and many, many doilies.  It was such a surprise.   It is a rare thing to see any kind of lace in Denver.  I love to put doilies on every wooden piece of furniture in our house.


----------



## JLB (Oct 17, 2006)

Branson Landing has added greatly to the shopping, both upscale and bargain.  It's a beautiful development.  Go to the fountains for the national anthem at hours divisable by three.  Other dancing fountain songs on the hour.

You mentioning minature golf next to the Merryotter resort reminds me that there is a huge building going in right next to the Merryotter sales building down on Green Mountain.  I think it is someone else's.


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 17, 2006)

mattman27 said:
			
		

> I have to say with the fact that my kids spent so much time in the pool at Horizons Orlando I am now leaning towards the 1 BR at Horizons. I believe it is pretty much the same set up as Orlando and although I have never stayed in the 1 BR I can pretty much cut the second BR off and visualize it. Small but not really when you compare to a studio or hotel room. (which we don't ever plan on doing again) The pools are a big draw. I wish I knew for real if Stormy Point pool would be done. I may try to call the resort itself and not the developer as the front desk people usually know more. (that sad to say that they know more than the developer but, they know more of the TRUTH)



I have quite a few pictures of Horizon's in Branson if you'd like to see them to compare to what you know about Horizon's in Orlando. They're at http://travel.webshots.com/album/232764301ETsCZc


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 17, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> - - - - -
> I am also surprised that no one has commented about your ability to get more than you own.



Marriott tries to keep it's trades like for like. A one bedroom Platinum will trade for a one bedroom Platinum and rarely trades up. Exceptions would be exchanging into a resort that does not have one bedroom units, and Marriott has a few of those around. 

While I have been able to trade our Silver Season Ocean Pointe unit for a one bedroom unit at Horizon's, it's almost always been at the very end of the season in December when things seem to be dying down a bit. I know that the coupld of times we've done so, Horizon's was not full by any length of the imagination. 

This year I have not seen any one bedroom units online when searching with our deposited studio Ocean Pointe unit.


----------



## JLB (Oct 17, 2006)

Wow!  BBQ grills and hot tubs!!!   



			
				dougp26364 said:
			
		

> I have quite a few pictures of Horizon's in Branson if you'd like to see them to compare to what you know about Horizon's in Orlando. They're at http://travel.webshots.com/album/232764301ETsCZc


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 17, 2006)

We used those BBQ grills and the hot tubs.  Very nice resort.  

This was the one and only timeshare tour we have attended by Marriott.  I asked the guy directly if we could get to Hawaii by buying at that resort.  He said, "you might occasionally get to Hawaii but not very likely to go often."  He knew that was what I wanted and told me the price of the Marriott on Kauai and I said, "thanks anyway."  No games, no lies and I walked away feeling that Marriott was pure class.  I will not attend another presentation because I got my answers, they were honest and it was not something I wanted to take advantage of.  

Now put me on the tour for Sunterra (like the Maui from July), Vacation Village at Parkway or one of the other Orlando resorts and I will ask them questions that will lead them into their lies.  Then I challenge what they are saying.  What fun!   Poor Rick hates tours.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 17, 2006)

It's Jim and Jenny's Margaritaville Dock.  We have been entertaining TUGgers for years, and last year we got our own 6-slip dock.  You and yours are welcome to come out for a boat ride and swim and to catch little fishies.  

We are looking for a long-time TUGger on a cross-country trip to show up tomorrow.
- - - - - -
In regards to where you live, do you live in Alamagordo?  My brother was one of the rocket scientists who played with monkeys and sleds there.  
- - - - - -


YES. Not many people know about this ^**( --hole in the wall. Well comparably speaking to Colorado that is. I am glad to hear you are entertaining TUGgers we will probably take you up on that option. The debate continues in the household about where to stay and Stormy Point is currently in the lead. I just wish I knew what the complex with the pool looked like and when it would be finished. I have a hard time believing it won't be finished by June.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 17, 2006)

DougP thanks for the pics. Man this decision is getting hard.


----------



## JLB (Oct 18, 2006)

You don't want to know what it looks like now!   

But to descrinbe what it will look like, there is a big lighthouse, white I believe, then the clubhouse, white I believe, then the pool, white and blue I believe.

The houses themselves are done in all kinds of fanciful colors.  Very nice.  I have been told that the interiors are far superior to the cookie-cutter interiors of other Branson, except for BCWC.

From the way this has worked out--you can get a 3-bedroom, there will be lake access, etc.--Stormy Point would be our choice.  I'd do it just for the variety, because you will be getting plenty of the other kinds of resorts over the years.

We'll keep the swimdeck open for you and yours.



			
				mattman27 said:
			
		

> The debate continues in the household about where to stay and Stormy Point is currently in the lead. I just wish I knew what the complex with the pool looked like and when it would be finished. I have a hard time believing it won't be finished by June.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 18, 2006)

Will there be lake access this summer and what will it be like? Also, since you seem to be the Branson expert, which week would be better June 3-10 or June 17-24. I know it is almost impossible to evaluate weather except for the normals. But, will there be a substantial difference in crowds etc...

Thanks again for all of the info. I think we are pretty much sold on Stormy Point. (I know my wife certainly is)


----------



## JLB (Oct 18, 2006)

I would do the later week.  The lake will be more enjoyable if it is warmer.  Kidsfest will be on at Silver Dollar City.  SDC is also a place you can get wet a lot, so it's better when it's warmer.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 18, 2006)

BUT the crowds. That is the big worry. We very much dislike crowds especially at hot amusement parks.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 18, 2006)

JLB said:
			
		

> You don't want to know what it looks like now!
> 
> But to descrinbe what it will look like, there is a big lighthouse, white I believe, then the clubhouse, white I believe, then the pool, white and blue I believe.
> 
> ...



Your post above in regards to stlyle is what I tryed put into words when I first bought up Stormy Point. I think you agree that when you visited us at the Marriott we both agreed that the Marriott  was very nicely done.

But the interroir of Stormy Point is IMHO more elaborate and has far more detailing like beadboard walls, ect then almost any other timeshare I have seen. I would call the style new-old fashioned Cape Cod. 

I am looking foward to staying at Stormy Point Village next Nov and the Christmas Shows as much  I am at staying at the Marriot Grand for the first time  and  at Cliffs Peace Canyon in Vegas next week.  

The only timeshare I am looking to be impressed a little bit more is the Big Cedar Cabin we have reserved for the week of  Nov 10, 2006 and hopeing to see Jenny and her   huby for a bit.

Bruce


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 18, 2006)

mattman27 said:
			
		

> BUT the crowds. That is the big worry. We very much dislike crowds especially at hot amusement parks.



I bet there won't be a noticable difference in the crowds between those two weeks. If I were forced to choose which would be the least crowded, I'd think it would be the earlier week as families seem to save summer vacation more towards July and August. At least the people we know that take vacations in the summer seem to be heading out in mass about then.


----------



## JLB (Oct 19, 2006)

Would that be your Catholic friends?   



			
				dougp26364 said:
			
		

> At least the people we know that take vacations in the summer seem to be heading out in mass about then.


----------



## rapmarks (Oct 19, 2006)

brucecz said:
			
		

> Your post above in regards to stlyle is what I tryed put into words when I first bought up Stormy Point. I think you agree that when you visited us at the Marriott we both agreed that the Marriott  was very nicely done.
> 
> 
> Bruce, you have "bought up" Story Point too?
> Isn't Christmas Mountain enough?


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well it is going to be Stormy Point. I can't pass up trading a 1BR for a 3BR and checkin out Stormy POINT. It will be done today and I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## mattman27 (Oct 19, 2006)

Well it is DONE. I had to weigh the options of a 2 BR the 3-10 June and a 3BR the 17-24 and the 3 BR and warmer water in the lake beat out the possibly heinous crowds later in June. Let's hope many of the kids are still in school in New England etc...


----------



## JLB (Oct 19, 2006)

A TUGger was here today for a quickie visit and I took him on a tour of Table Rock Lake timeshares, starting with Big Cedar and going counter-clockwise. 

I'm sorry to say that you will probably be dissappointed in the Stormy Point swimming pool.  It is just enough pool to say they have one.  It is maybe 30 feet long if that, and 5-feet deep in the deep end.  The sign does say that it is a beach entry pool.

The door was open to the south room in the clubhouse, and there is an indoor pool in there.




			
				mattman27 said:
			
		

> Well it is DONE. I had to weigh the options of a 2 BR the 3-10 June and a 3BR the 17-24 and the 3 BR and warmer water in the lake beat out the possibly heinous crowds later in June. Let's hope many of the kids are still in school in New England etc...


----------



## dougp26364 (Oct 19, 2006)

Yea but to kids, a pool, any pool, is usually a good thing. They never seem to mind if it's a little smaller than another resort. Plus, they'll have their own rooms with beds rather than sleeping on a fold out couch and that might count for something.


----------



## brucecz (Oct 19, 2006)

You got me on one of my typos. I meant bRought. 

But the good news is seeing you bRought up CMV, that  for the CMV Villa ownership we won on ebay later last week, the reseller has reserved week 28 in Villa 17  in our :whoopie: names for us.

As of Tuesday we now have a emailed copy of our reservation in our hands so, I am not worried about how long it takes for Bluegreen to do the transfer off ownership.

Bruce 


			
				rapmarks said:
			
		

> brucecz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

